# Pet Travel Scheme



## Jessyminx (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend or give me any advice on finding a vet in Mexico DF who will microchip dogs and perform all the necessary requirements for applying for a Pet Passport. My partner and I will be moving back to Uk in a years time and I really want to sort our little chihuahua out-I've heard it can take a while to do!
Gracias!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Jesse.
Might I suggest that you call any veterinarian and ask them. They would know if the procedure is available and provide answers to your other concerns.


----------



## Jessyminx (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the response  I tried asking our current vet, but they really werent able to help, I guess its not something they get asked a lot. But I'll definately try phoning around a few others, Im sure one of them will be able to help!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You might want to begin with the UK consulate. They should be familiar with pet import/export regulations of both countries and may even be able to suggest a vet who can supply the microchip and appropriate paperwork. When I moved from Egypt to Mexico with two cats, the Mexican consulate in Cairo verified what was needed to enter Mexico and gave me a tidy list of items to arrange with my Egyptian vet. Check very carefully in advance about the timing of the rabies vaccinations so that your little dog doesn't end up needing two within a short time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lately, they have been requiring a letter from your veterinarian, certifying that the animals are free of both internal and external parasites, are in good health, and have also been treated with Frontline, etc.
These may not be 'written' but those who don't have it will require the services of a veterinarian, who will be called to the airport at your expense. The delay can be several hours.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

The PETS scheme into the UK is quite extensive and extremely picky if you want to avoid quarantine. A regular international health certificate and/or vet's letter will not suffice. You need to start with blood tests (rabies titer) *six months before* the dog will be permitted into the UK. 

The dog must have a specific type of microchip and the blood tests must be validated by a UK-approved laboratory. I'm not sure that there are any in Mexico; there are only two in the States. You may consider making a special trip to Dallas to meet with a vet who's familiar with the process and have the blood work done. It is not surprising that your vet isn't familiar with the process - I had to do legwork in Dallas to find one with experience. 

The blood work must also be certified by a special vet - but it can be sent off for the seal. And the dog must be treated for parasites by a vet 24-48 hours before the flight time.

Also, when it comes to flying the dog home, he'll have to fly in a special pressurized cabin - not cargo, but not in the main cabin either. AA won't fly them to the UK, so you'll need to fly BA. And the dog must depart from a select few airports in the States (none in Mexico). I recommend you fly via Dallas, as DFW is an accepted departure point. BA will charge you approximately $1,000 for the dog's ticket.

We've just moved to the UK from Monterrey and started the blood work about 4 months ago (when we found out we were moving). I took my dog to Dallas for the tests, etc. And he's there now, staying with a friend for the next 2 months because he can't travel until 6 months after the test date. We're looking forward to bringing him over at Christmas.

In short, it's a lot of work and a bit expensive (about $1,800 - $2,000 all included) but completely worth it 

Here's the UK's Defra site with all the info:

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme

I recommend that you call them - they are very helpful and willing to go through the requirements in detail with you. Good luck 

Finally, if you decide that you're willing to fly to Dallas for the blood work, send me a private message and I'll be happy to recommend the vet who's helping us.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Oh, I just thought of another reason you may want to do the blood work in the States: English. Any paperwork that's in Spanish will have to be fully translated by a certified translator before the UK will accept it.

This may not be that big of a deal, but it's definitely an extra layer of paperwork, and another opportunity to fail to meet their requirements


----------



## Jessyminx (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the information! I hadnt realised it was quite so complicated! Oh well, the puppy's worth it 
I've also emailed the British consulate to see if anything has changed and its possible to do the tests here, or to fly from here-I know BA are starting a route to Cancun soon which might do cargo. But if not....Dallas here we come
Thanks again for the help


----------



## Jessyminx (Jun 16, 2010)

Im having a bit of trouble sending a Private Message to you Expat Pumpkin, I'm really not good at technology!! It looks like Dallas is our best option, so if you could send me the contact details of your vet I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jessyminx said:


> Im having a bit of trouble sending a Private Message to you Expat Pumpkin, I'm really not good at technology!! It looks like Dallas is our best option, so if you could send me the contact details of your vet I'd really appreciate it!


Jessy, you just need one more post and then the site automatically inables your private message facility

Jo xxx


----------



## Jessyminx (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, thanks, I was wondering what I was doing wrong!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jessyminx said:


> Ah, thanks, I was wondering what I was doing wrong!


and now you're away!!


although it is actually allowed to post personal recommendations on the open forum


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

The vet's name is Dr. Terry Clark, and she's at the VCA Metroplex Animal Hospital:
West Airport Freeway
Irving, TX 

I'm sending you a private message with my name and email address so I can get you a checklist of what to do and in what order


----------



## csmo (Aug 26, 2013)

Jessyminx said:


> Im having a bit of trouble sending a Private Message to you Expat Pumpkin, I'm really not good at technology!! It looks like Dallas is our best option, so if you could send me the contact details of your vet I'd really appreciate it!


hi there, i am also looking for a dallas/plano vet who knows about exporting dogs to UK... we have two GSDs that need to accompany us next school year. I can't PM and ask above user as I have no posts under my belt 

Anyway, any insights appreciated.

And Ditto - my vet knows nothing about the process..

Both our dogs are vaccinated and have chips but I am going to bet they are the wrong type of chip

thanks everyone!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Lately, they have been requiring a letter from your veterinarian, certifying that the animals are free of both internal and external parasites, are in good health, and have also been treated with Frontline, etc.
> These may not be 'written' but those who don't have it will require the services of a veterinarian, who will be called to the airport at your expense. The delay can be several hours.


Tell me about it... I had the documentation from DEFRA in the UK saying the cat had no parasites but we still had to get a vet out to the airport to treat her for the non-existent fleas before we could take her home.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I exported several Schutzhund competition dogs to Australia, and a few others to rabies free countries over the years and I can tell you that even when working with experienced vets YOU need to make sure every T is crossed and event I is dotted. We once spent 4 months doing all the rabies vaccines and titers and the vet had gotten everything checked off on a dog and the new owner flew in from Australia to pick up the dog but some particular form (can't remember which one) had not been done exactly correctly. He landed in Sydney with his new dog and they refused entry. The dog had to go into quarantine for 60 days at the cost of around $35 per day if I remember correctly. I ate that fee as I was ultimately the one who was responsible and let me tell you it was a very unpleasant andexpensive lesson and not one I would want to make with my own pet for sure!

Good luck and remember to make sure that EVERYTHING is done exactly as is required!


----------

